
Finding a kernel regression in half an hour with Git bisect run - edward
https://ldpreload.com/blog/git-bisect-run
======
gigatexal
One of the most fascinating reads I have read in a long time. What a fun thing
to do at work. And I learned that git is even more powerful than I thought.
Kudos to the author.

